# FREE Peak Turkey Gobbling Dates



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Posting this again this year. I hope it helps.

Many hunters want to know when peak turkey gobbling occurs in their state - so they can schedule their hunt accordingly.

Turkeys have at least two gobbling peaks during the spring, with possisbly up to four gobbling peaks in some areas (according to my 4 year research project). Many hunting seasons are geared around the two primary gobbling peaks.

If they can, many hunters like to hunt during one of those two primary gobbling peaks, which generally occur when the toms may not be with the hens, but are calling to attract any hens still willing to breed. That means those to gobbling peaks are often teh best times to hunt, because you can hear the toms to locate them, and the toms may be willing to come to hen turkey calls.

You can get FREE "Turkey Gobbling Dates" for every state by Googling "Peak Turkey Gobbling Dates".

You might also want to contact your state turkey biologist, or the local conservation officer in your area, to find out when peak gobbling occurs, and where the turkeys are during your hunting period.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.


----------

